# Bundesgesetzblatt



## wilcor43

Hola, el contexto (es un titulo) es:

Konsolidierte Fassung auf Grundlage des am 25.10.2008 im Bundesgesetzblatt veröffentlichten Gesetzes
Version consolidada basada en la ley publicada el 25.10.2008 en el "¿boletin del estado federal?"
 
Gracias de antemano,


----------



## Gatopeter

El BGBl. es la gaceta oficial utilizada por el Estado alemán para promulgar leyes. Según la ley alemana, las leyes entran en vigencia sólo tras su publicación es este medio. Podría tradicrse quizás como "Diario Oficial Federal", pero yo te aconsejaría que la traducción la hagas usando como paralelismo el nombre del "Diario Oficial" del gobierno de tu país o del del país en el que la traducción va a ser utilizada (en algunos países se le llama "Gaceta Oficial"), así que la traducción queda a tu criterio. Quizás "Gaceta Oficial Federal".


----------



## wilcor43

Muchas gracias Gatopeter. En España es el Boletin Oficial del Estado, con lo que añadiendo "Federal", espero que sea correcto.


----------



## bwprius

El todopoderoso y sabio IATE dice:

Diario Oficial de la República Federal de Alemania

Webadresse: iate.europa.eu


bwprius


----------



## wilcor43

Gracias, lo utilizaré !

Saludos


----------



## cirrus

Sin embargo si su equivalente en España es el BOE, porque no poner precisamente esto con la aclaración que es de RFA?


----------



## Estopa

cirrus said:


> Sin embargo si su equivalente en España es el BOE, porque no poner precisamente esto con la aclaración que es de RFA?



Creo que es una sugerencia muy buena si la traducción es para España, ya que (en España) por "diario" se entiende más bien "Tageszeitung". 

¿Qué te parece "Boletín Oficial de la República Federal de Alemania"?


----------

